# Screen Savers Redux



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm doing a reorg or my screenies in Photobucket so I thought I'd repost some of the groups as I go for anyone who wants to steal with pride.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

These are the a group of Retro images I did. I think this was my first batch .....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Next is a batch of Asian images ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Then came a batch of Steampunk images ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

These are images from the artist Anne Julie Aubry


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have lots of interesting images of women to choose from


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

And then I went on a kick with signs


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

From signs it was quickly on to Propaganda posters


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

And I did a series of textured images ... i'm really liking these ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

And, in all their misogynistic, homoerotic, uber-macho goodness, I did a series of pulp fiction covers


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, I think it's time I put the screensaver hack on my K2.  I loved it on my K1, but have not taken the time to hack the K2.  
I'm off to find the directions.  
Oh yeah, these are awesome and I will be using some, with pride.
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Hurray Dr. Renee. 

Here are some more and some of my favorites:


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Various and sundry book covers .....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I did some Victorian and Edwardian portraits some time back ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is various random things from here and there


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Science Fiction and Women


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I decided I needed more portraits. The last batch was from 1860 to about 1920. These are from 1900 to 1960 with an emphasis on the 20's and 30's ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm having a Star Trekish Day ....


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Some of those are so awesome looking, great work!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Those are totally awesome. I snagged quite a few (was just using my own book cover until now).

Any way I can request some Star Wars and Stargate pics?


----------



## magicabooks (Jul 20, 2011)

These are some great screensavers! How do you put these on your kindle?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

magicabooks said:


> These are some great screensavers! How do you put these on your kindle?


Try going here for the details. This is from the blog of Nogdog - one of our long term members - so you can trust the site.

http://www.ebookworm.us/category/enhancements/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Z.D. Robinson said:


> Those are totally awesome. I snagged quite a few (was just using my own book cover until now).
> 
> Any way I can request some Star Wars and Stargate pics?


I went on a Star Wars hunt today and it was very satisfying .... now I just need to do the screenies ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I went on a Star Wars hunt today and it was very satisfying .... now I just need to do the screenies ...


Oooooh, I can't wait!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, I had my fun ... I hope you like these. They're all properly irreverent, I think.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you for all your great work


----------

